# My new micro!!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good looking ride, bet the 20 moves it right along.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I was told that it will do 28 with one person and about 25 with two and gear.


----------



## cut1duc (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice ride! Love the layout


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X3


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nice and simple!


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice boat! Where was this picture taken? It looks like a good spot for the kids.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome skiff! Was this on the Florida Sportsman Sale page?


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Gramps.

I think I was it on that site too. Looks like a great little skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I seen this boat on FS boat store. It's a neat skiff. I'd push it.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes it was on the FS classifieds. I have no idea where that pic was taken, all of those pics are from the previous owner. He lived in Panama City so I'm guessing it was taken over that way somewhere. And thanks to everyone for the comments.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet lookin skiff, you gonna put a poling platform on it?


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> Sweet lookin skiff, you gonna put a poling platform on it?


Not sure yet, right now just fishing the crap out of it. ;D


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are a few more pics that I took tonight.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I finally added something, picked up a Stick-It Anchor Pin today and installed it. Hopefully will give it a good testing this weekend. Anyway, on with the pics. You can also see the Pipe Lights that I added last weekend.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

really a great looking skiff and set-up, I like the cooler and stick-it anchor, got mine last week too.
Mario


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks. Have you had a chance to use the stick-it yet? If so how do you like it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet A$$ little boat,, almost a carbon copy of mine.. 
Can't beat a small lightweight, well laid out skiff...


----------

